# Any DC’s have ICQA changes?



## PennylessMan (May 21, 2020)

1


----------



## ManMythMachine (May 21, 2020)

Nah. There's no need to change anything when we make it up as we go along.




Because it changes itself.


----------



## Hal (May 21, 2020)

Define changes?


----------



## PennylessMan (May 23, 2020)

Like changes with staffing


----------



## InboundDCguy (May 24, 2020)

I thought that was on hold since they delayed auto-rebin because of covid and the added positions were tied to it running.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (May 24, 2020)

InboundDCguy said:


> I thought that was on hold since they delayed auto-rebin because of covid and the added positions were tied to it running.


Isn’t it up and running in mn and ny?  I know a couple buildings are delayed and it may be shelved until next year.


----------



## InboundDCguy (May 24, 2020)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Isn’t it up and running in mn and ny?  I know a couple buildings are delayed and it may be shelved until next year.


Yeah, they’ve been using it since last year although I think it’s in a limited capacity.
What I meant was that as new DCs go online with it there are then more ICQA positions added to handle auditing boxes and whatever else comes along due to auto-rebin. So since the rollout has been delayed, so has increasing ICQA staffing in those buildings.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (May 24, 2020)

InboundDCguy said:


> Yeah, they’ve been using it since last year although I think it’s in a limited capacity.
> What I meant was that as new DCs go online with it there are then more ICQA positions added to handle auditing boxes and whatever else comes along due to auto-rebin. So since the rollout has been delayed, so has increasing ICQA staffing in those buildings.


They have announced the new position of problem solver and were about to hand out award letters when the pandemic happened. I haven’t heard about expanding icqa though.


----------



## PennylessMan (May 25, 2020)

Thanks all, what is this auto-bin thing suppose to be?


----------



## Dcnewb4now (May 25, 2020)

PennylessMan said:


> Thanks all, what is this auto-bin thing suppose to be?


From my understanding it’s a new system of packing where the repacks are packed to a specific aisle rather than zone. This way it cuts down time store side sorting through repacks.


----------



## Hal (May 25, 2020)

There have been rumors non-stop about the ICQA expanding. I haven't heard anything official yet. The only thing I heard about was the problem solver positions. But those are merit-1 from what I understand so switching from ICQA to those would be a step back.


----------



## InboundDCguy (May 25, 2020)

I’m probably wrong, I thought they had said they were adding problem solver and expanding ICQA earlier this year. Maybe it was just problem solver thinking back on it, been a while since we heard anything on it so maybe I jumbled the positions together.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (May 25, 2020)

Hal said:


> There have been rumors non-stop about the ICQA expanding. I haven't heard anything official yet. The only thing I heard about was the problem solver positions. But those are merit-1 from what I understand so switching from ICQA to those would be a step back.


I thought they told us it was merit 2. To be honest idk what that means but starting rate would be the same rate as they had as a regular tm.  Thinking back they did say they were going to add another icqa.  A mid shift position for a key and b key. I think that’s because they were mainly emptying amnesty bins and checking location holds and not getting much else done.


----------



## PennylessMan (May 25, 2020)

1


----------



## Luck (Jun 2, 2020)

They announced a second ICQA OM position at our DC today. One for A keys one for B. Previously it was a single OM handling both. I havent heard anything about open positions for the team itself though.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Jun 3, 2020)

I heard rumors of expansion but nothing concrete has happened. Still 2 per shift and others if the OMs send other to backup.

We were told extra dollar an hour doing ICQA.  Then half a year later we were told only primary ICQA gets extra dollar. No backups ever see it.  So, I don't know.  That's why I said they just seem to make it up as they go. And why have anyone sign a paper accepting a backup ICQA role if they just throw anyone they happen to have handy into it on any given day?  People who never interviewed for anything.  Just call them all glorfied IMs.  Seriously.  Same difference.


----------



## Hal (Jun 5, 2020)

Merit positions have a pay scale and team performance determines raise budget and then your individual raises are based on your individual performance. So at review time a DEO is going to get a bigger raise than a DIO. And even if two team members are DEOs that doesn't mean they'll get the same rate. Merit-1 caps around 25. Merit-2 caps around 30. I have no idea what Merit-3 makes. Would love to find out but I think only Administrative assistants are merit-3. 

Those caps are soft caps. You can be paid above your cap if you leader feels your contributions deserve it.

Also heard today our ICQA team is expanding. By how much and how true it is remains to be seen.


----------



## ItChecksOut (Jun 9, 2020)

They are expanding at most locations, how many positions depends on the size and volume of the DC.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Jun 28, 2020)

They told us today(well last night) that there are 10 new icqa positions and 2 backup.... Wth is going on?!?!?!


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Jun 28, 2020)

FrankM0421 said:


> They told us today(well last night) that there are 10 new icqa positions and 2 backup.... Wth is going on?!?!?!


Autorebin?


----------



## ItChecksOut (Jun 28, 2020)

FrankM0421 said:


> They told us today(well last night) that there are 10 new icqa positions and 2 backup.... Wth is going on?!?!?!


They are expanding the number of tasks ICQA's preform and to do that they simply need more people to do it.


----------



## Luck (Jun 28, 2020)

ItChecksOut said:


> They are expanding the number of tasks ICQA's preform and to do that they simply need more people to do it.


Fix errors, by hiring people to research them. 
Fund the pay to those error researchers, by increasing prod goals to the warehouse workers.
Notice increase in errors as workers are told to do more in less time. 
Solution? Add more error researchers! Guess how we are going to make the money to pay these guys again? 
It's a self fulfilling prophecy. At some point you are creating errors. Make my non-con CPH 55 instead of 62 and I guarentee I wont make as many mistakes sorting a carton to the wrong door or forgetting to scan it in in my mad rush to achieve these ridiculous goal times they only push further and further. 
I am sure the same can be said of IB and WH as well. 
End of rant.


----------



## ItChecksOut (Jun 28, 2020)

Luck said:


> Fix errors, by hiring people to research them.
> Fund the pay to those error researchers, by increasing prod goals to the warehouse workers.
> Notice increase in errors as workers are told to do more in less time.
> Solution? Add more error researchers! Guess how we are going to make the money to pay these guys again?
> ...


I dont believe their goal is to fix errors so much as identify where the majority of them are occurring.

They are essentially data collectors, the icqa's themselves at least at my location arent making recommendations on corrective action so much as identifying the errors and when/where/who they are most often coming from.

*ninja edit* I also don't see them increasing prod, at least not to pay for the icqa department. They are pretty much paying for themselves *at least at my facility* and I'd imagine at others due to the increase in department size pyramid wide. 

They have done far more in po corrections on miss received freight than what it cost to pay them.


----------



## Luck (Jun 28, 2020)

ItChecksOut said:


> I dont believe their goal is to fix errors so much as identify where the majority of them are occurring.
> 
> They are essentially data collectors, the icqa's themselves at least at my location arent making recommendations on corrective action so much as identifying the errors and when/where/who they are most often coming from.
> 
> ...


Your right that's probably true. But they have increased all of our prod goals by 10% since ICQAs creation at my DC. Could definitely be a coincidence.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Jun 30, 2020)

Does ICQA print labels at your DCs?  Ours does not. Do you think ICQA will take over label printing now that there are more ICQAs?

I may be sarcastic but when they say there will be more ICQAs, I get a picture in my head from the movie Die Hard when the roof blows and the helicopter along with it, as it's falling thirty stories to the ground; Deputy Chief of Police Dwayne T. Robinson states matter of factly, "We're gonna need some more FBI guys, I guess."

But, I may be sarcastic, I guess.


----------



## Luck (Jun 30, 2020)

ManMythMachine said:


> Does ICQA print labels at your DCs?  Ours does not. Do you think ICQA will take over label printing now that there are more ICQAs?
> 
> I may be sarcastic but when they say there will be more ICQAs, I get a picture in my head from the movie Die Hard when the roof blows and the helicopter along with it, as it's falling thirty stories to the ground; Deputy Chief of Police Dwayne T. Robinson states matter of factly, "We're gonna need some more FBI guys, I guess."
> 
> But, I may be sarcastic, I guess.


They actually announced that at a mini video DMA this morning. Only OMs and ICQA now have the privilege to reprint labels. 
Get this though, when I spoke to an ICQA about it later (lost some labels inside my PE) he said that yes they were given the privilege to reprint labels. But not permission! Haha. Spot amazes me sometimes with its finesse at wording things.


----------



## ItChecksOut (Jul 2, 2020)

Ive never been part of it but the 1st shift icqa's at my location do come in early to print all the days labels.

Well not all of them just one or sometimes two of them come in early to do this.


----------



## BoxedIn (Aug 5, 2020)

I have heard they are expanding ICQA at my building sometime soonish. Not sure if I want to give up my overtime abilities to apply for it or not though. What new roles and responsibilities do they add to ICQA with the expansion?


----------



## ItChecksOut (Aug 6, 2020)

There isn't alot of standardization to the job yet so how each location accomplishes their goals can vary from location to location quite a bit *from what ive heard*. But at my location they do the following.

Hold report / stray bins

ISI's researching why the labels needed to be canceled.

Label control basically same process as ISI except they are canceling labels before the purge date to determine why it never diverted.

Inbound dock audits, its exactly what it sounds like.

Bin cleanse which hasn't started yet so we will see what it is when it starts but it sounds like targeted audits of rack locations.

And like anything else other things pop up durring shift that have to be corrected.


----------

